# 2017 Ford Super Duty lineup.



## DSL_PWR

Here is the new look..


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

I like it, will it have the aluminum body?


----------



## Sgrem

Interesting the 450 has the more air flow grill and the 250 is blocked off more.


----------



## sotexhookset

Nice lookin truck. Doesn't matter. My 6.7's got 145k and hoping (again) I can push it out to 300k. That and I can't afford/can't see myself in an $80,000 truck.


----------



## DSL_PWR

Jay Baker said:


> I like it, will it have the aluminum body?


http://www.trucktrend.com/news/1509-2017-ford-f-series-super-duty-first-look/


----------



## el dorado

sotexhookset said:


> Nice lookin truck. Doesn't matter. My 6.7's got 145k and hoping (again) I can push it out to 300k. That and I can't afford/can't see myself in an $80,000 truck.


^^ This right here. Bought my first house in 2004 for $52,500.00


----------



## sotexhookset

Yep. Each time a new body style and/or motor comes out on the Super Duty they jump the MSRP up by $8,000 or so.


----------



## BATWING

I am curious with the chassis and cab re-design is the cubic interior space has decreased. I am fearful it has been reduced of that closely matching the F150. I look forward putting some eyes on it in person.


----------



## goodwood

Read that article last night. I like how theyre building on a bigger and heavier frame.


----------



## sleepersilverado

sgrem said:


> Interesting the 450 has the more air flow grill and the 250 is blocked off more.


Probably just a platinum.


----------



## calphil

Really don't like the new mirrors on the new style fords .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Only two cup holders?! I'm holding on to my 4 cup holder! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSL_PWR

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Only two cup holders?! I'm holding on to my 4 cup holder!


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Chuck06R1

DSL_PWR said:


> That's what I was thinking.


My Tundra may not be as heavy duty but I can hold a 12 pack with all the cup holders I have. :rotfl:


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

DSL_PWR said:


> That's what I was thinking.


Ya 2 cup holders is a deal killer. This is America darn it! We like our cup holders! Cell phone, wallet, snuff can(s), keys, pens, loose change, girlfriend (or wife's) cell phone, hair clips, more hair clips, and maybe if there's room left over a bottle to spit into and something to drink out of. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSL_PWR

In certain pictures there are 4 cup holders like the current trucks have and in other pics there is a rectangular bin with 2 cup holders. I think it's interchangeable.


----------



## StinkBait

love it, i should have waited....


----------



## redraider45

I still like the older ford look a lot better. Getting my f350 bulletproofed as I type this. Can't wait to get it back! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadhead10

Whats with all the chrome? Mostly that big chrome badge on the side and the door handles.


----------



## artys_only

Buddy just bought a 2016 Ford F-350 platnum . Had the truck for 2 weeks the engine light came on while he drove it home from the dealer and a retuned it back to the dealer , picked it up the next day and he lived 1.5 from , the dealer light came on again , took the truck back the day after , fixed again , he drove the truck home no light till the next morning , he took the truck back and they refunded his money and went went and bought a dodge , true story .-all emissions lights .. And the new ones have ceramic bearings in the turbos when they fail they will destroy the entire engine !

Why do company's change a good thing is above me . Good luck .


----------



## goodwood

Ball bearing turbos spool quicker, more durable and use less oil. Its no more devastating than the ceramic plungers in the fuel pumps that take out the whole fuel system or entire engine. Cp4s are on dmax and cummins as well as pstrokes.


----------



## SailandSkiCenter

Glad they went back to a more stylish rear fender on the dually models.


----------



## Toadtrout

artys only said:


> Buddy just bought a 2016 Ford F-350 platnum . Had the truck for 2 weeks the engine light came on while he drove it home from the dealer and a retuned it back to the dealer , picked it up the next day and he lived 1.5 from , the dealer light came on again , took the truck back the day after , fixed again , he drove the truck home no light till the next morning , he took the truck back and they refunded his money and went went and bought a dodge , true story .-all emissions lights .. And the new ones have ceramic bearings in the turbos when they fail they will destroy the entire engine !
> 
> Why do company's change a good thing is above me . Good luck .


Cool story bro. please tell me you were wasted when you posted this masterpiece.


----------



## Coastalman

This has me rolling^^^^^ lol


----------



## surf_ox

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Ya 2 cup holders is a deal killer. This is America darn it! We like our cup holders! Cell phone, wallet, snuff can(s), keys, pens, loose change, girlfriend (or wife's) cell phone, hair clips, more hair clips, and maybe if there's room left over a bottle to spit into and something to drink out of.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You find those hair clips all over also.

--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## bigfishtx

Big improvement, I guess they are using the same style as the F150.

That front end on the F350 was hideous. and those fenders on the dually looked like they were a peel and stick add on.


----------



## Chuck06R1

bigfishtx said:


> Big improvement, I guess they are using the same style as the F150.
> 
> That front end on the F350 was hideous. and those fenders on the dually looked like they were a peel and stick add on.


Is it me or does the front bumper look a little Tundra-ish


----------



## bigfishtx

Chuck06R1 said:


> Is it me or does the front bumper look a little Tundra-ish


Now that I think about it....


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER

U G L Y!!!!!

Can't stand the look of the aluminum F150's and now the Super Duty trucks are being made to look like them.


----------



## FishingFool21

goodwood said:


> Ball bearing turbos spool quicker, more durable and use less oil. Its no more devastating than the ceramic plungers in the fuel pumps that take out the whole fuel system or entire engine. Cp4s are on dmax and cummins as well as pstrokes.


This is the truth right here


----------



## texastkikker

TX HOOKSETTER said:


> U G L Y!!!!!
> 
> Can't stand the look of the aluminum F150's and now the Super Duty trucks are being made to look like them.


 ^^^^^This is why I bought a 2016 F250 3 weeks ago!!!!!!


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Only two cup holders?! I'm holding on to my 4 cup holder!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Empty Pockets CC said:


> Ya 2 cup holders is a deal killer. This is America darn it! We like our cup holders! Cell phone, wallet, snuff can(s), keys, pens, loose change, girlfriend (or wife's) cell phone, hair clips, more hair clips, and maybe if there's room left over a bottle to spit into and something to drink out of.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





DSL_PWR said:


> In certain pictures there are 4 cup holders like the current trucks have and in other pics there is a rectangular bin with 2 cup holders. *I think it's interchangeable.*


I don't know why i just got around to answering this question about the cup holders, but if you look at the front two cup holders in the center of the center console: The top bracket slides over to the left and Wa-lah you have (4) cup holders in the center console, plus (2) behind your center console door, plus (2) more in the middle fold out armrest in the back seat & you have (4) if you want to use the ones in the side door pockets. So you really can hold a 12 pack of Coke, Beer or whatever else you want.

I have yet to run out of space for drinks in my 16' F-150.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

The interior of the KR truck looks just like the interior on my 2015 Silverado LTZ... LOL


----------



## scwine

So no Yes or No answer yet on an aluminum frame or not for 2017??? Anyone?


----------



## Copano/Aransas

scwine said:


> So no Yes or No answer yet on an aluminum frame or not for 2017??? Anyone?


No.
It's an all Aluminum body and fully boxed High-Strength Steel frame.

Some reading material on the 2017 SD. http://www.ford.com/trucks/superduty/2017/


----------

